# Curious about having artifacts, and some other things.



## DaveInsurgent (Nov 15, 2004)

From my log file:

2004-11-15 06:40:25	Artifacts detected after 35:10.07.	1 pixels don't match.
2004-11-15 06:40:25	Clocks set to: 411.23 / 394.62
2004-11-15 08:08:00	Artifacts detected after 87:34.61.	1 pixels don't match.
2004-11-15 08:08:00	Clocks set to: 411.75 / 393.75
2004-11-15 08:42:35	Artifacts detected after 34:35.37.	1 pixels don't match.
2004-11-15 08:42:35	Clocks set to: 411.75 / 393.19
2004-11-15 10:11:02	Artifacts detected after 88:26.50.	1 pixels don't match.
2004-11-15 10:11:02	Clocks set to: 411.00 / 393.00
2004-11-15 11:03:38	Artifacts detected after 52:36.19.	1 pixels don't match.
2004-11-15 11:03:38	Clocks set to: 411.23 / 392.54
2004-11-15 11:46:52	Artifacts detected after 43:13.92.	1 pixels don't match.
2004-11-15 11:46:52	Clocks set to: 411.75 / 391.50
2004-11-15 12:38:06	Artifacts detected after 51:13.48.	1 pixels don't match.
2004-11-15 12:38:06	Clocks set to: 411.23 / 390.46
2004-11-15 14:46:33	Artifacts detected after 128:27.22.	1 pixels don't match.
2004-11-15 14:46:33	Clocks set to: 411.75 / 389.81


It's like this all the way up to 398MHz memory.  I'm thinking, you know, 1 pixel not matching every hour or even two hours isn't that bad, because this error continues from 398MHz all the way down to 375MHz, so I wouldn't mind having an extra 24MHz memory clock if it was just one pixel now and then being screwy.

I wanted to ask if this would have any adverse effects?  I mean, when I had my 9500, if my memory was too overclocked (it would only go to 300MHz, and then 301MHz caused artifacts) everything would go all screwy, polygons would get messed up, lots of not nice things.  Now, I've been playing CS Source for a while at 395 and it seems alright, is this "1 pixel" that doesn't match just going to be a slight error here and there or do you feel that it could (eventually) lead to a massive amount of data corruption by some sort of snowballing or domino effect?  

Should I try the old artifact scanning method to see if it even picks up the one pixel?

So, to summarize, if I leave artifact scanner on for a good 12 hours or more, and I only ever get "1 pixel doesn't match" do you think it's safe to leave it o/ced that high?


----------



## killer (Nov 23, 2004)

Hello, I also have a similar question as DaveInsurgent, but for me I get artifacts at 7:43 min.  The thing is I play games for hours and I dont notice anything, so should I reduce my my oced card?
btw my old settings for my 9600 are 324.00 / 203.00 and I overclocked it to 365.54 / 224.31, any help would be great.


----------



## killer (Nov 24, 2004)

well since no one answered I'll assume I'm ok, cause I dont see artifacts when I play games, but they show up in 7mins after artifacts test.


----------



## Lt_Omega (Nov 25, 2004)

I believe one pixel at faul is one pixel too many, wacth out for tearing/distortion which can only be detected manually. I usually only play risk with my OC when i'm doing benchmarks or trying out games for the first time.

The cards may not crap out but image quality may decrease in a few days to a few weeks. ( Colors arent exactly the same now since i oc'd my core way too high 2 days ago!) Most users may not notice sugh things, and its upto the individual to chose between FPS or image quality.
I chose to go the ATi way becuase of their udisputed edge in image quality, so i usually try to keep my OC's at a safe level (although i spoil myself with them benchmarks heheh)


----------

